# Favorite Plinking Ammo?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I've fired enough Wolf through my PT92 that I don't think I'm buying any more of it again. Granted it was the old lacquer lubricated stuff, but it's just a pain. I've had really good luck with the Winchester white box stuff that I can buy at Wal-Mart, but it's hard to buy in bulk from there.

A friend of mine owns a gun store and I trust his opinion, he says that he's had very good luck out of Magtech, so I had him order me a case of .45 ACP.

What's your favorite plinking ammo and for what caliber?


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Hmm, this thread might be better off in the ammo section wouldn't it? I wouldn't be offended if a moderator saw fit to move it.

Sorry.:smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like CCI Blazer for plinking. It is my fav. I used WWB for quite some time, but had a couple of bad rounds lately. Plus, the ammo is so dirty. The CCI Blazer is cleaner, and is $4.96 a box at Academy Sports. 

Only gun I ever had that didn't like it was my fullsize HK USP - but I no longer have it. All of my current guns love it.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Isn't that the stuff in the aluminum case instead of brass? I've heard bad things about it in the 1911 style guns. Any experience?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is aluminum cased. 

If U don't reload, then it plays no factor. It just can't be reloaded.

Certain guns prefer certain ammo types - this can especially be true w/ 22 semi-autos and w/ 1911s. Never had a problem w/ it myself. I suppose some people might. I have heard of some blowback designs not liking aluminum cased ammo (like some of the 9mm carbines). 

But, I buy box after box now. And, I like it


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

For cheap factory ammo I like Blazer Brass, WWB, and Rem UMC. I'm not a fan of the Magtech simply because the brass sucks. It shoots fine from what I can tell.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I roll my own plinking ammo. It works great, the price is right and the store is always open. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I would love to load my own ammo, but I'm afraid I don't fire enough to recoup the initial investment. There's also the fact that sadly, I barely have time to eat and sleep, let alone load ammo.

I'm very interested but for now I'm afraid it's one of those things that would just have to wait.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I shoot every other week, but at $5 a box, it's not worth it. Not w/ the start up costs and time. And, it's not something I am interested in doing anyway...


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't load my own (yet)...thinking about it but like noted above, might not recoup my investment cause I tend to go all out whe I do something...

That being said...I love MagTech and Blazer Brass for range ammo...I even bought MagTech Personal Protection JHP +P's for my Bersa .380...comparable to CorBons. :smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> I would love to load my own ammo, but I'm afraid I don't fire enough to recoup the initial investment. There's also the fact that sadly, I barely have time to eat and sleep, let alone load ammo.


Depending on how long you live, you should recoup the cost and start saving money, not to mention the extra practice you'll get. Since you can load in stages time isn't really a factor.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Although I agree, for me time really is an issue. By the time I factor school and work, then the girlfriend has to have her time too, I barely have time to shoot, let alone reload.

If I could pop off a couple of hundred rounds every week like I want to, you better believe I'd be reloading.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> I roll my own plinking ammo. It works great, the price is right and the store is always open. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


+ Gazzilion

I shoot a minimum of 700-800 rounds a month. It pays for itself......


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> + Gazzilion
> 
> I shoot a minimum of 700-800 rounds a month. It pays for itself......


I'll bet. I only wish I could shoot that much. Some day maybe.

I wonder if they would frown upon me reloading here at work...... firearms are prohibited, but they never specifically said anything about ammunition :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Won't know till you try!!! LOL!!

My gun club is only 15 min away.......that helps. Plus I shoot USPSA and 3-Gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am reloading about 300 or 400 a week. The way I got it figured is it will take about 2yrs to pay off my reloading stuff, and then I am going to save a bunch. The price of metal is getting higher and higher. I figure when Win White hits about $30 abox I'll be getting it done for about $10 or a little more. I still be shooting about as much as I can, while some of the guys will be sitting home.
Nathan get the young lady into shooting and reloading. She might surprise you. ask my wife or 2400s wife, or Rons. Some of these gals are down right good at this sport.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Nathan get the young lady into shooting and reloading. She might surprise you. ask my wife or 2400s wife, or Rons. Some of these gals are down right good at this sport.


She doesn't mind the shooting at all, but the cleaning afterwards isn't so much her thing, so I have to believe that reloading would be a bit too tedious as well. Personally I always kinda liked cleaning my guns. Sure it can be be a pain, but it's nice to be able to just sit down for a while and still be doing something productive.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's the idea young man. Get her reloading her own rounds and she just might fool you after a bit. Ask 2400. His wife has her own press and bangs out her own ammo. I got a good friend down at the range, him and hi wife shoot bullseye and shes got her own press. Get the Idea.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Not looking promising



> [22:39] Nathan: hmm, according to the forum, YOU need to get interested in reloading ammunition
> [22:39] ~Jen~: good luck with that


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

In 9mm I shoot a lot of Blazer, WWB and Rem UMC. Had great luck with all of them. In 45acp I sometimes shoot factory, either Blazer or one of the Ruskie brands like Wolf or Silver Bear. Mostly shoot reloads in the 45. In my 357 and 44 revolvers I never shoot factory, my reloads only.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> She doesn't mind the shooting at all, but the cleaning afterwards isn't so much her thing, so I have to believe that reloading would be a bit too tedious as well. Personally I always kinda liked cleaning my guns. Sure it can be be a pain, but it's nice to be able to just sit down for a while and still be doing something productive.


In the begining my wife liked the shooting part but not cleaning or loading. After a while she wanted to "see how they work" so I showed her how to clean her 45. The she wanted to detail strip it after a guy in a gun store was teasing her about not cleaning her gun. She cleans all her own guns now (rifles, pistols, revolvers and shotguns) and likes doing it.

She used to sit and visit with me while I sat and loaded ammo. I asked her if she wanted to try it one day. She lies the detail oriented part of loading and enjoys it. This year she's loaded over 17K rounds (handgun and rifle).

Nathan, you never know if she tries it she may like loading more than you. Have you showed her what the equipment looks like and how it works?

If you have any questions, post em up or PM me if you want.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

2400 said:


> Have you showed her what the equipment looks like and how it works?


She's a country girl, she honestly knows more about reloading than I do.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> She's a country girl, she honestly knows more about reloading than I do.


Great, you're half way there! :mrgreen:


----------



## Don Q (Aug 1, 2006)

I have an XD .45 ACP and I shoot Aguila brand so far I have shot 850 rounds not one misfire. Thinking on reloading but not budgeted yet.


----------

